# Sores on pads



## Vida (Dec 26, 2011)

I hope its ok to ask for advice about an honorary vizsla??
I have a young Weimaraner staying with me and I noticed little sore patches on the edges of her pads.
She's having lots of exercise,probably more than she's used to,and romping lots with my v's.
Does anyone have experience of their dogs suffering from sore feet? Any cream you would recommend?
Do boots work?


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Try some Bag Balm, its a salve for cows utters. You can get it in Canada at Lee Valley Tools and TSC Stores, sorry I dont know who sells it outside Canada. I have been putting it on when his paws have been getting chapped or dry from the winter salt and sand.

One caution, I put some on all of Odins feet one night, and he went ice skating on the hardwood floors...oops, bad mom.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

I too have a question about this. It seems that after one day of walking around a big park on the walking path (cement/blacktop) Jake has two sores on his paw pads where the top layer actually scraped off. He doesn't usually walk too much on the cement since we walk to an area where he can run offleash every day and that's about it. Do I need to toughen them up somehow? The poor guy had a wonderful day yesterday out in the warm weather and now he's paying for it today!! I put some neosporin on the sores now but I want to know what to do to prevent this in the future??? Any advice is welcome and appreciated!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

You can use Tuf foot to help toughen and protect your dogs pads or Mushers Secret to just protect.


----------



## jakersmomma (Jan 3, 2010)

Thank you Texas Red, it's on its way Hopefully this will help the poor guy, I can't stand to watch him hobblin' about today!


----------

